# Snowing in your City



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Wanna post about snowing seasons in your city? Here's the new thread


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Snowing in London*





Following next, a look at London under the snow storm who lasted almost 3 weeks in the winter of 2018, during the so called Beast from the East, a cold wave who came directly from Siberia:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Snowing in Paris*





Couple of shots this time from Paris under the snow:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Snowing in Villa La Angostura, Argentina*




This time, the snowing season in the patagonian town of Villa La Angostura, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## CVTine (Sep 29, 2018)

*Snowing in Santiago, Chile





















































































*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In our rapidly warming climate, snow is becoming rare in Rotterdam. 
This is 2 years ago and the last time we had some accumulation.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

This is as much snow we get in the high outskirts of Mexico City, the last time it snowed in the city center was in 1968


----------



## INFRAs_I_ructure (Nov 26, 2017)

Bucharest


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Delete


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

and some real snow

*Jerusalem*


snow in jerusalem - שלג בירושלים by moshek70, on Flickr


מזג אוויר סוער שלג ירושלים by Maarbolet-2 Irene, on Flickr

BG__1133 by Baruch Greenberg, on Flickr

Jerusalem_Snow-March-2012-19 by Yehuda Boltshauser, on Flickr

Israel Snow by Maarbolet-2 Irene, on Flickr

Israel parliament
טויטו שלג 257 by Asher Limor, on Flickr

BG__1077 by Baruch Greenberg, on Flickr

שלג בירושלים - snow in jerusalem by moshek70, on Flickr

snow in jerusalem - שלג בירושלים by moshek70, on Flickr

snow in jerusalem - שלג בירושלים by moshek70, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Snow in Rotterdam last February:


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

winnipeg canada
been a dry year so not allot snow atm




















small town northern canada aka lynn lake manitoba

my house in red on the right


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Québec City


----------

